
Twitter User Nero Unverified for “Policy Violations” - viclou
https://twitter.com/Nero/status/685601754654871552
======
seivan
Haha. Like the photo Stalin had someone removed from after execution. Isn't
this counter the point of verified? You know it's the real Milo when it acts
as an ass.

------
Torgo
Is this because he deceptively listed himself as being employed by Buzzfeed?

